# Toro TXL2000....GAME CHANGER of EPIC proportions



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.toro.com/en/professional-contractor/compact-utility-loaders/dingotxl2000telescoping


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That's pretty spiffy.....

Wonder how many guys will do a nose dive when extending the arms with a heavy load.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> That's pretty spiffy.....
> 
> Wonder how many guys will do a nose dive when extending the arms with a heavy load.


Wuz wondering if there was a height requirement to see over the bucket...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wuz wondering if there was a height requirement to see over the bucket...


With the arms extended (which looks like the same design as the EXT wings) I won't hit my head....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wuz wondering if there was a height requirement to see over the bucket...


So...Your the Ding-Dong riding the Dingo??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wuz wondering if there was a height requirement to see over the bucket...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> So...Your the Ding-Dong riding the Dingo??


Never understood why Toro choose the name Dingo since Dingo's are Australian feral dogs.
It's a little know fact the Dingo and Red Heeler are mistaken for each other regularly and when Dingo's are used in Movies they're typically Red Heelers......
Dingo: 









Red Heeler


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Never understood why Toro choose the name Dingo since Dingo's are Australian feral dogs.
> It's a little know fact the Dingo and Red Heeler are mistaken for each other regularly and when Dingo's are used in Movies they're typically Red Heelers......
> Dingo:
> View attachment 185043
> ...


animal planet presented by plowsite


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

iceyman said:


> animal planet presented by plowsite


Not really, we have Red Heelers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Never understood why Toro choose the name Dingo since Dingo's are Australian feral dogs.
> It's a little know fact the Dingo and Red Heeler are mistaken for each other regularly and when Dingo's are used in Movies they're typically Red Heelers......
> Dingo:
> View attachment 185043
> ...


You mean there is something that you don't know? Amazing.

Dingos were invented in Australia. Toro bought the rights to import them in the US. They then started making changes. We had one of the first ones that was a chain drive which is how they were built in Australia. Ours was Australian built.

https://newsroom.toro.com/en/News/2016/02-23-2016-dingo-timeline

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo_Australia


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You mean there is something that you don't know? Amazing.
> 
> Dingos were invented in Australia. Toro bought the rights to import them in the US. They then started making changes. We had one of the first ones that was a chain drive which is how they were built in Australia. Ours was Australian built.
> 
> ...


This is the main reason I come to plowsite...Fun Facts with Buffy and Mark...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I figured it was to learn about all the Epic Game Changing items...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You mean there is something that you don't know? Amazing.
> 
> Dingos were invented in Australia. Toro bought the rights to import them in the US. They then started making changes. We had one of the first ones that was a chain drive which is how they were built in Australia. Ours was Australian built.
> 
> ...


Wow.... thanks for sharing the back story on Toro Dingos. I now feel more empowered by this newly acquired nowledge


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Wow.... thanks for sharing the back story on Toro Dingos. I now feel more empowered by this newly acquired nowledge


SureKWhatever...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SureKWhatever...


Glad to see you're back on point..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Glad to see you're back on point..........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

more like this.....









Now back on topic.... Any idea of cost? That would be a great machine for cleaning barns with having the ability of dumping in standard / common sized dump truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I believe the official unveiling just occurred at GIE. No idea on cost.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe the official unveiling just occurred at GIE. No idea on cost.


Oooooooooooooh... Well get on that....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Oooooooooooooh... Well get on that....


I'm bizzie....knocked the spots oof a doe last night.

So far I'm getting 1 a week.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ditch Witch has a monster already like that but no telescoping arms... At what point are you just going to be using a skiddy anyway... The reason I like mine so much is it small size and minimal yard damage... They are called mini skids for a reason...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe the official unveiling just occurred at GIE. No idea on cost.


Whatever it is....I could build it cheaper


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ditch Witch has a monster already like that but no telescoping arms... At what point are you just going to be using a skiddy anyway... The reason I like mine so much is it small size and minimal yard damage... They are called mini skids for a reason...


Is it because of their size???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That is quite the step, I've been looking at the dingo for a while. I've rented both it and the bobcat for post augering.
I can't ever go back to a 3pth auger. Be handy for around the yard as well
That one seems too big though. I'd twist an ankle falling off the back.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

After closer inspection I have notice a huge problem.....No Jagoof lights!!...That’s probably a $600 “option”


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That and the metal hose track that sticks way up over top of the loader arms. You know guys are gonna get that ripped of on something


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ditch Witch has a monster already like that but no telescoping arms... At what point are you just going to be using a skiddy anyway... The reason I like mine so much is it small size and minimal yard damage... They are called mini skids for a reason...


52" wide too...

My 463 bobcat is 36" with the narrow tires on it. And that is to wide half the time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That thing is Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> That thing is Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


I hear that a lot.......


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> I hear that a lot.......


You like being called a thing...?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You like being called a thing...?


It's better than most things I've been called....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> It's better than most things I've been called....


 Well we can scratch squach and call you the thing,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Well we can scratch squach and call you the thing,


Whatever floats your boat.....


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Unfortunately the size would be too big for what we would need. I could think of quite a bit of uses, but we'd never fit in the back yards.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ditch Witch has a monster already like that but no telescoping arms... At what point are you just going to be using a skiddy anyway... The reason I like mine so much is it small size and minimal yard damage... They are called mini skids for a reason...


My rep told me right away it isn't a compact utility loader, it's a skidsteer. I would agree.

I'm hoping to upgrade to the 1000 next year. That's still a compact utility loader.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

any other machines have telescoping booms in that size besides avant?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> 52" wide too...
> 
> My 463 bobcat is 36" with the narrow tires on it. And that is to wide half the time.


Yeah and these machines will probably lift what a 463 will it's actually pretty impressive... Most of the time you need a second guy standing on the platform for counter weight if anything before it stops lifting... With Skisteer Solutions adapter plate you can run all normal skid attachments which is really nice too...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Drove this at gie, 50 HP pre emissions Kubota with only a doc, 5700 lb tip capacity, weights 7000 lbs... Let's just say it's a tank...

Large capacity Bucket has cut outs so you can see through it to the cutting edge


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I see Chad meets the height requirements.

Thoughts Chad?

Oops, saw the pics not the write up.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

7k holy snikeys Batman... So it's a T190... How stupid...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 7k holy snikeys Batman... So it's a T190... How stupid...


Kinda what I was thinking, why not just buy a real track loader at that point.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Kinda what I was thinking, why not just buy a real track loader at that point.


$61,000 usd... And you can't plow snow with it, or it sure wouldn't be fun... a real track loader for the win


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That seems to be about $20,000 higher than reality...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Triple L said:


> $61,000 usd... And you can't plow snow with it, or it sure wouldn't be fun... a real track loader for the win


Jeez...for that you could get a new 1000, a used t190, and a dump trailer that the 1000 could reach


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

https://www.jcb.com/en-us/products/teleskid

I think one of these would be better value....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$61,000!?! Yikes that's expensive. Thanks for posting info on it to all who did.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

check this out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sthoms3355 said:


> check this out
> 
> View attachment 185629
> 
> ...


Wish I would have had that idea...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish I would have had that idea...


Y?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Y?


cuz...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> cuz...


Understood.

Probably would work better if it had some hydraulics hooked up to it... I wonder if they give you a handheld controller or if they put one of those valves on that you have to cycle through all the different positions...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Y?


Y knot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood.
> 
> Probably would work better if it had some hydraulics hooked up to it... I wonder if they give you a handheld controller or if they put one of those valves on that you have to cycle through all the different positions...


I would prefer it to be run off the machine hydraulics.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would prefer it to be run off the machine hydraulics.


Agreed. But at the moment its hooked up to air... The question I posed is how you would control the multi functions needed for the V


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed. But at the moment its hooked up to air... The question I posed is how you would control the multi functions needed for the V


Eggzactly


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

With the brand new TXL2000 and QuikCubes....talk about EPIC GAME CHANGERS!!!!!!


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed. But at the moment its hooked up to air... The question I posed is how you would control the multi functions needed for the V


Electrical over hydraulics like all new skids.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

sthoms3355 said:


> Electrical over hydraulics like all new skids.


Oh, so the Toro 1000 has a electrical attachment hookup plug like new skids too...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Bobcat MT 85 has one, can't see why the Toro woodn't


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

DeVries said:


> Bobcat MT 85 has one, can't see why the Toro woodn't


The 2000 does too but I don't see anything on the 1000 its mounted on.. So the moral of the story is why the hell do you put it on something and its not even hooked up or working... I just want to know how they are planning on controlling it...


----------

